# Through the Fork Pickle Fork



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

*File Name*: Through the Fork Pickle Fork

*File Submitter*: benzidrine</p >

*File Submitted*: 21 Feb 2016

*File Category*: Slingshots

A TTF PFS for all acronym lovers.

In seriousness this is my favorite iteration of the pickle fork as I prefer TTF shooting. I would recommend it for everyone that want the pickle fork style but in a through the fork style. It still requires all the same techniques as a regular pickle fork though.

You can also download an STL for 3d printing from:

https://pinshape.com/items/17861-3d-printed-pickle-fork-style-slingshot

Click here to download this file


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Sweet Idea man


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------

